# GSD and English Shepherd



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja 6 years, Bo 5.5 months. The following is copied from my earlier post in an other thread: 
"They exceed all my expectations. They are active, lightning quick in movement and in learning, very lovable and connected to their humans. He reminds me of my sight hounds in how he is an independent learner and thinker, planner. Doesn't take no for an answer. Deja does very much so; once told not to, she never questions it again. They are different, yet compatible with a GSD. These description seem to be accurate for a most ESs. There is a good number of breeders and pups expected in the PNW. "


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He looks a little like a BC. He’s beautiful.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They are not anything like a BC. Good off button and much calmer


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What are they like to train compared to a GSD? Do they have any aggression? How large do they get? How much exercise do they need? Daily or twice a day?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Train much faster than the GSD. I haven't seen much aggression. ES males live together easily. It's a pretty healthy breed. They are content with some training and a few good romps a day. Deja helps too of course. I adore him. He reminds me also of Rough Collies. But I chose the most assertive from the litter to match him with Deja since she is intense. That's why the intro took 5 weeks. Good buddies now.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I missed the intro. I missed all the discussions about him. Would a male get along with a male GSD? They look comfortable together.


----------



## Karma’sMom (May 18, 2020)

Beautiful babies..,they look like Best buds.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I missed the intro. I missed all the discussions about him. Would a male get along with a male GSD? They look comfortable together.


I haven't posted much about him so you haven't missed anything


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I was looking into them for awhile but I was seeing a lot of issues that were making me a bit leery. When I first was looking into them I was told they were a bit more mellow than a border collie and less obsessive and more protective over stock. But seizures, lack of uniformity, and temperament issues were cropping up a lot and they aren't very common so a lot harder to find a breeder let alone a good one. Then again their same issues barring the seizures are pretty commonly the same issues in poorly bred GSDs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bo is a great pup, stable and with good temperament. Like with a GSD and any breed, you have to do your research. Regarding lack of uniformity, it's because AKC hasn't gotten involved in the breed yet (Yeah!!!). I am very happy with him.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

From what I’ve seen they look like an excellent breed. I also like that breeders aren’t involved with AKC politics and pressures.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Bo is a great pup, stable and with good temperament. Like with a GSD and any breed, you have to do your research. Regarding lack of uniformity, it's because AKC hasn't gotten involved in the breed yet (Yeah!!!). I am very happy with him.


What livestock are they bred to herd and what is their herding style?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> What livestock are they bred to herd and what is their herding style?


From ducks to cattle. They drive from behind while upright. Nothing like a BC.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

So like how an Aussie does?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Shadow Shep said:


> So like how an Aussie does?


I don't think the ES is as nippy. I like them better than Aussies


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What breeder is he from? Sounds like a perfect size dog for my wife.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

They both look very nice! the English shepherd sounds like a good breed! Like the coloring!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I read that they are low heelers but I don’t know what that means.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

eddie1976E said:


> What breeder is he from? Sounds like a perfect size dog for my wife.


It is very good size. My rescued GSD is on the small side, about the size of a female ES. Whenever I take her anywhere, at least one person comments on her size being ideal.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> I read that they are low heelers but I don’t know what that means.


A low heeler would bite low on the heel of the stock. There are some genetic behaviors it seems like as to where dogs will go for, face vs. heels and such.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Kazel said:


> A low heeler would bite low on the heel of the stock. There are some genetic behaviors to where dogs will go for, face vs. heels and such.


My female jumps on the back of a larger animal, usually a dog, and nips at their head area to steer. Or she keeps her back feet on the ground but puts her front paws on their backs. What style is that?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> My female jumps on the back of a larger animal, usually a dog, and nips at their head area to steer. Or she keeps her back feet on the ground but puts her front paws on their backs. What style is that?


that style is called part Kelpie, lol.... this is your rescue right? do you have a photo?


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> My female jumps on the back of a larger animal, usually a dog, and nips at their head area to steer. Or she keeps her back feet on the ground but puts her front paws on their backs. What style is that?


 As fodder said I've seen lots of videos of kelpie riding sheep. 😂

This page has some terminology if you go down to grip biting it has more on inherited bite. I've noticed In GSDs a tendency to go for the scruff/top of the neck at least in play with other dogs. Shelby will go for the heels if she gets really riled up and the other dogs ignore her, during regular play she goes for the top of the neck/scruff.





__





Herding Glossary - Working Aussie Source


A GLOSSARY OF HERDING TERMS AND COMMANDS balance point The correct positions of the dog, stock and handler relative to each other, and the dog’s sense of where this is....




workingaussiesource.com





I like how this one mentions the bubble but nothing real fancy on terms









Herding Terminology: Do You Know the Basics? - Guild of Shepherds & Collies


Every sport has lingo which can be overwhelming, and herding is no different. Guild Evangelist Eva Raczka gives us a crash course in herding terminology.




guildofshepherdsandcollies.com


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> that style is called part Kelpie, lol.... this is your rescue right? do you have a photo?


We hve always wondered about being part Kelpie. I can’t post pictures. I think it’s the way I set things up.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> We hve always wondered about being part Kelpie. I can’t post pictures. I think it’s the way I set things up.


That might account for her smaller size.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> That might account for her smaller size.


Yes, it could.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know them to be heelers


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice looking pups. They look like a great breed.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Bo is a great pup, stable and with good temperament. Like with a GSD and any breed, you have to do your research. Regarding lack of uniformity, it's because AKC hasn't gotten involved in the breed yet (Yeah!!!). I am very happy with him.


Hopefully they can stay clear of AKC recognition for awhile. There aren’t a lot of breeders around here of them, but I’m in love with the clear sable look in them. Are there quite a few in your area you’ve been around? Are you planning on doing any thing with him once he grows up? Like herding/sports

Also does the breeder of your guy have a website/Facebook page? Interested in checking out a good ES breeder


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out English Shepherd Club


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Check out English Shepherd Club


Thank you! I’ve been on the other website it’s linked to and that’s what got me interested in the breed. I am a fan of the health testing requirements to be listed on the website! I feel like the ES group I’m in I probably just kept seeing when things go wrong instead of when they went right.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just visit breeders to get to know their dogs. I never get a pup without knowing who and where they come from. Not always a guarantee, I know, but it's my preference. I don't really know what your thoughts are after reading your conversations with mineareworkinglines


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Just visit breeders to get to know their dogs. I never get a pup without knowing who and where they come from. Not always a guarantee, I know, but it's my preference. I don't really know what your thoughts are after reading your conversations with mineareworkinglines


Just depends on what thoughts you mean. I think for getting a dog look for a breed that fits and then find a breeder that produces what you want and can help match you to the right puppy. As far as ES goes I was looking into them guess it’s been about 2 years ago and I’ve learned a lot more since then. The group I joined for ES to learn more about them I was seeing constant posts about health issues and behavioral issues and that was kind of a huge let down. I think I was getting biased against the breed due to that. But I’ve learned a bit more since then so now I’m thinking it’s time to look at them again focusing on good breeders breeding for temperament and health in mind. 

And I’d agree with wanting to know the breeder’s dogs and what they’re like in person. I have to pretty much look out of state for dogs and it’s a pretty frustrating process


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful Babies!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Kazel
...but honestly, someone with no experience or exposure to gsd could easily come away from this board thinking that german shepherds are huge noisy unpredictable dog reactive fear aggressive dogs with insatiable amounts of energy who have allergies can never be house broken require special diets who’s ears never stand and are crippled with hefty price tags 😛 yet... here we all are. ppl post more when they have questions or problems, it’s like yelp, when things are going well there is a stronger likelihood to remain quiet or take it for granted.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kazel said:


> And I’d agree with wanting to know the breeder’s dogs and what they’re like in person. I have to pretty much look out of state for dogs and it’s a pretty frustrating process


There are several good breeders in the PNW.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fodder said:


> @Kazel
> ...but honestly, someone with no experience or exposure to gsd could easily come away from this board thinking that german shepherds are huge noisy unpredictable dog reactive fear aggressive dogs with insatiable amounts of energy who have allergies can never be house broken require special diets who’s ears never stand and are crippled with hefty price tags 😛 yet... here we all are. ppl post more when they have questions or problems, it’s like yelp, when things are going well there is a stronger likelihood to remain quiet or take it for granted.


GSD are the best breed in the world, period!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WNGD said:


> GSD are the best breed in the world, period!


I agree but more than one is too much for me. I hope that I can always have a GSD. Not sure about my older age though.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> I agree but more than one is too much for me. I hope that I can always have a GSD. Not sure about my older age though.


I have had at least one in the house for 40 years and two right now. I hope to have at least one for 30 more!
A house can't be a home without a GSD in it ....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is the best nanny. Bo was about to put his teeth onto a rattan bin when she walked over to him and quietly nudged him away like; "Let's not do that here." I hardly have to work on Bo's obedience with her around. He seems too understand everything of the basics that she has learned in her 6 years. Of course I do work with them both. I hope I can always have a GSD. That's one of the reasons I stick with my breeder because I can always return the dog if I can no longer do it myself. But so far, so good.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

I need a GSD 😢


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Shadow Shep said:


> I need a GSD 😢


What's keeping you?


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> What's keeping you?


Living in a apartment and already having a large dog, about to go to school (doing part of it online) and not having the money to now 😢 I need as many GSD pics as possible for right now. I'm going to start a new thread.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Smart decision. I waited two decades; had lost hope to find a good one until I met her breeder.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

It's probably going to be around 7 years before I can get one, so I might have to see if the people that I was recommended are still breeding by then. I got a new thread and it's in stories.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

How about this? An English Shepherd starred as a shape shifter in True Blood.









Ask Dallas : Here Dean, come boy !


Btanalo sent me an email with a great question about Dean, the dog. I love receiving email but I can't promise that I will always be able ...




lovingtruebloodindallas.blogspot.com




.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Shadow Shep said:


> Living in a apartment and already having a large dog, about to go to school (doing part of it online) and not having the money to now 😢 I need as many GSD pics as possible for right now. I'm going to start a new thread.


My son grew up with GSD (mine) in the house his whole life. Now he's married and living in the upstairs of a farmhouse. The owners coincidentally have a GSD but forbid the renters from having any dog.

So he and his wife mourn....and visit our two a lot 

His time will come and so will yours.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

WNGD said:


> My son grew up with GSD (mine) in the house his whole life. Now he's married and living in the upstairs of a farmhouse. The owners coincidentally have a GSD but forbid the renters from having any dog.
> 
> So he and his wife mourn....and visit our two a lot
> 
> His time will come and so will yours.


Thank you  I wish your son luck! He will have to share pics when they get one. I find that weird that the owner has a GSD, but doesn't allow dogs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Shadow Shep said:


> Thank you  I wish your son luck! He will have to share pics when they get one. I find that weird that the owner has a GSD, but doesn't allow dogs.


They have a retail garden center on the property and I don't think they want any any potential problem dogs around. The actual weird part is their GSD is really passive-aggressive and not well trained.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Shadow Shep said:


> Thank you  I wish your son luck! He will have to share pics when they get one. I find that weird that the owner has a GSD, but doesn't allow dogs.


As his dog is not dog-safe and he wants to keep his tenants. I think I would be the same way if my living quarters were at the same location. Most people do not train their dogs and then who gets blamed ? Or they leave them alone and the property gets damaged.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

WNGD said:


> They have a retail garden center on the property and I don't think they want any any potential problem dogs around. The actual weird part is their GSD is really passive-aggressive and not well trained.


What the heck?!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> As his dog is not dog-safe and he wants to keep his tenants. I think I would be the same way if my living quarters were at the same location. Most people do not train their dogs and then who gets blamed ? Or they leave them alone and the property gets damaged.


Okay, I could see that. Yeah, most people don't train their dogs and I can't stand that!! All my dogs will be trained well above what the average owner trains.


----------

